# Vent Gleet?



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

Can anyone confirm if this is vent gleet? And if so, what's the best treatment?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is there a really nasty smell? Not the smell of feces. 

What I see is possibly a bird that has some very loose droppings. Try cleaning it up, birds do like to be bathed, maybe once cleaned up it might be easier to see what is going on. You can also trim those feathers to keep them cleaner. 

Is that an old bird?


----------



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

robin416 said:


> Is there a really nasty smell? Not the smell of feces.
> 
> What I see is possibly a bird that has some very loose droppings. Try cleaning it up, birds do like to be bathed, maybe once cleaned up it might be easier to see what is going on. You can also trim those feathers to keep them cleaner.
> 
> Is that an old bird?


Not old at all. Maybe going on 2. There's not really a smell but she's been like this with a very droopy comb for over a month. Haven't noticed abnormal stools anywhere. Her comb and her have peeled up in the last 2 weeks but still not normal. Also haven't gotten an egg from her in over 3-4 months. ‍♀


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She could be internally laying. Can you do some pics of her? What are her eyes like? Does she eat?

I need to get a friend of mine involved here. I'll give him a shout.


----------



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

Ok I’ll get some better pics of her in the am. I originally thought egg bound but she’s been like this for a month or longer. So I don’t think that’s the issue. But I don’t know much lol. Her eyes are black. Her comb is red and more limp than normal but it’s always been huge and flopped over. She’s a blue Andalusian


----------



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

Oh and yes she eats.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

With Vent Gleet there would not only be a foul odor, but possibly a hard abdomen and she wouldnt be eating. You also mentioned that she's not laying eggs which IS one of the signs of vent gleet. However many things can cause a hen not to lay. She's not eggbound.

For me, the easiest way to clean poopy butt is to spray the rear end with the garden hose. If it's cool or cold where you live, it would be best to put her in a container of warm water up to her sides and soak her for about 20 minutes. It should loosen and remove the feces, resoak if necessary. Then dry her off with an old towel or use a hair dryer.
Closely inspect her vent area for lice eggs on feather shafts and/or live external parasites. Check for fly strike as well.

If you havnt done so, I recommend that you worm her with either Valbazen liquid cattle/sheep wormer or Safeguard liquid goat wormer, 125ml bottle. The goat wormer can be found in feed stores or TSC and is cheaper than Valbazen. 
Dosage is 1cc given orally using a syringe without a needle. Administer it 1/2cc at a time so she can swallow it on her own. Too much liquid in her mouth might end up in the windpipe and she may aspirate.

She mightve stopped laying early, with droopy comb... prepping for molt. I've had that happen.


----------



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> With Vent Gleet there would not only be a foul odor, but possibly a hard abdomen and she wouldnt be eating. You also mentioned that she's not laying eggs which IS one of the signs of vent gleet. However many things can cause a hen not to lay. She's not eggbound.
> 
> For me, the easiest way to clean poopy butt is to spray the rear end with the garden hose. If it's cool or cold where you live, it would be best to put her in a container of warm water up to her sides and soak her for about 20 minutes. It should loosen and remove the feces, resoak if necessary. Then dry her off with an old towel or use a hair dryer.
> Closely inspect her vent area for lice eggs on feather shafts and/or live external parasites. Check for fly strike as well.
> ...


Thank you for the info. I'll update soon.


----------

